# Midsummer Fields..



## Rabieshund (Jul 16, 2006)

First digital work in months. It was fun to make (4 or 5 hours), I wonder if I will get back into digital art again..







Hope you like!

Also on DeviantART: http://www.deviantart.com/view/36313763/


----------



## Funkyflame (Jul 16, 2006)

ohhhh thats good ..


----------

